# Hairy Legs (Anxiety)



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

I'm a 17 year old, Male (I just made this weird user don't mind it)
I haven't worn shorts in like 2 years outside of my house. Honestly kids at school would just be like holy sh**.
I want peoples opinion on my legs I just feel insecure about them so I wear jeans all year round pretty much.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

damn man those are pretty hairy
though its sort of a close up pic and there is no context and you've prepped my mind to hyperfocus on the hairiness with your post....it might not be so bad when you're just walking around

i dont think anyone would really care though... people don't usually look at guys legs


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

Yea it was rather close but whatever.
Lol I think my old school before I moved was into that stuff then guys would just talk sh** for days and you couldn't even see a hair on them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn i barley have hair on mine.


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Damn i barley have hair on mine.


Anything to say to me xD, this isn't exactly that helpful to me sorry


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

i had an middle eastern friend growing up... i never inspected his legs up that close but from a normal conversational distance i remember his legs looking like the leg in the background of the pic

nobody ever made any comments about his hair


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

Ill try taking a different angle picture.


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

Some other pictures -


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My legs are about that hairy and I wear shorts all the time. People make little comments sometimes but no one has ever said anything bad about them. Some people like hairy dudes.


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> My legs are about that hairy and I wear shorts all the time. People make little comments sometimes but no one has ever said anything bad about them. Some people like hairy dudes.


Well at least someone is reassuring 
I feel or at least felt like some kind of outcast.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

My brothers legs are that hairy and I also see people like that wearing shorts. It's quite normal.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Levvie said:


> Anything to say to me xD, this isn't exactly that helpful to me sorry


I'm sorry. Its because I have the opposite problem. Its probably more embarrassing to have no hair on a guy.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

Who are you and how did you get pictures of my legs?!? Answer me damn it!!!

Seriously though, you might have a little more hair, but other than than that it looks almost exactly like my leg. I was very self conscious about my legs too when I was in junior high and high school. Mostly because of P.E. where I was pretty much forced to wear shorts.

I did get a few comments on my legs, but I think most of my fear and insecurity was due to the fact that I was already being picked on for 1+ year for having facial hair ( I was about 12 when it started) I mean there were some mean comments about my legs too, but it was just some passing jab during P.E.

Now it's not really an issue because I always wear pants, but if I had to I wear shorts I'd probably be more worried about how pale they are. I think the whole "hairiness" bullying fades away as people get older and everyone goes through puberty.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

ANXPhoenix said:


> Who are you and how did you get pictures of my legs?!? Answer me damn it!!!
> 
> Seriously though, it might be a little now hair, but other than than that it looks almost exactly like my leg. I was very self conscious about my legs too when I was in junior high and high school. Mostly because of P.E. where I was pretty much forced to wear shorts.
> 
> ...


haha you too?
I remember in 6th grade they were like "you have a mustache!" and I just thought to myself... "****ing dolts".

I was so embarrassed of my hairy legs in pe that I took a razor and shaved sporadically over the leg to try and "thin" it out. it didn't work though and some girl made noticed and got her friends to make fun of me for shaving my legs.

**** that is a bad memory


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with your legs.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

My legs are also hairy... not as much as yours but not that far from them.
I do go with shorts (althought I hate it) 
But your legs look fine really, the close up picture is too close, no one will see you this close, you can see that the other leg in that photo looks fine.


----------



## Eudirya (Jan 7, 2013)

Your legs look good


----------



## mattant (Nov 26, 2012)

OP I know how you feel, I have hairy legs too except mine are curly so look more like pubes. Everyone I know always comments on them if I wear shorts.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I can relate OP, although I don't think my legs are quite that hairy. But mine are very dark, long and curly. I haven't worn shorts outdoors in about 12 years.

I don't think your legs look abnormal either, but I can understand the feeling lol.


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

Well I hope I man up and allow myself to wear shorts.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Not to say sound like an ***, but you do know that you can just buy a cheap electric razor and trim it short, right?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

creasy said:


> Not to say sound like an ***, but you do know that you can just buy a cheap electric razor and trim it short, right?


I trim the hair on my legs short sometimes. I've always hated having being really hairy. I had never wore shorts out until the past year except when I was kid.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy momma! Are you Pete Sampras?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Mine are not THAT hairy, but still pretty hairy, I really should trim them I guess but who the **** is gonna see my legs, I never wear shorts or go swimming anyway.


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

Who is Pete Sampras.
I wanna wear shorts but prob not gunna still lol.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

SpyNumber403 said:


> haha you too?
> I remember in 6th grade they were like "you have a mustache!" and I just thought to myself... "****ing dolts".
> 
> I was so embarrassed of my hairy legs in pe that I took a razor and shaved sporadically over the leg to try and "thin" it out. it didn't work though and some girl made noticed and got her friends to make fun of me for shaving my legs.
> ...


It's funny because I don't know why but I somehow felt that if I shaved my facial hair people would make fun of me for that or it would be like giving in to them somehow, or maybe I was just worried that it would just keep growing back faster an faster and looking bad all the time. Lo and behold when I actually did shave it the first time the very same day someone has to tell me I have a "butt chin" lol.

But again I grew out of it. Now I have to shave every day for work, but I did grow out a full beard a few times, and whenever I'm off I don't shave. I think I look good both ways, it's just a matter of being comfortable and knowing when and how to shave it...

I think I did do my legs too, a couple time, but I believe it was just for experimenting purposes. I would purposely do it on the first day of a school vacation that way if it looked weird it would grow back so no one saw lol


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine are like that too. I don't care anymore but when I was young it did bother me and I just trimmed them shorter with clippers with guards. It worked well because i still had hairy legs but the shorter length made them look unnoticable and they weren't short enough to look like I shaved them.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

wax


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

The reality is nobody cares though. Some people will notice and may think "damn that dude has hairy legs" but they won't give it a second thought after that. And no one will think you're a freak or something. What's worked for me is accepting my imperfections, even being proud of them in a way. Now if somebody makes a joke about me being ugly or whatever usually I can laugh it off and joke about it myself. Of course I'll still think they're an ***hole lol.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

I used to be embarrassed about having really hairy legs, but now I don't really care that much. I never wear shorts anyway


----------



## TrueColor (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't see anything wrong with your legs at all


----------



## foxgamer (May 19, 2013)

I had very hairy legs by the time I was 15/16. It never bothered me and you shouldn't be bothered by it either! It's a manly thing and if other people your age say anything, they're probably just jealous that you look more like a man than they do!


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

It's gonna take you maybe less than 30 minutes per week to shave them - in case you don't wanna deal with the comments. It's really no big deal.


----------



## Saully (May 5, 2013)

I have legs almost as hairy I don't think it's that much of a big deal, If anytime anyone saw my legs I'd just make a joke about them I guess. I'd rather have hairy legs than bald ones anyway..


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

When I saw the title I assumed this was a post from a girl. When I saw your legs I checked and was glad to find you're a dude.

Some guys are really hairy. It's not really a negative because hairiness is associated with manliness. It doesn't look good but people think it means you have a lot of testosterone.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

People make comments like that if they notice something different about you. It doesn't mean they think it looks bad. Most people who do probably wouldn't have made them in the 1st place if they thought it looked bad. Don't worry about the comments even if you get a negative reaction occasionally. Some people are mean but most are just tactless.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I am sure a lot of guys would kill to have more hair on their legs like you do. The second set of pictures from the different angles you took they actual look pretty good. But if you want some advice I would say just to trim them a bit. The hairs are long and hang over your socks a bit so just cut them a bit shorter. That way you can keep all of that manly hair but it looks neater lol Honestly though I am a girl and I don't mind it at all  A lot of hair makes your legs look darker kinda like a tan so it's nice!


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

hooooly sh*t. I thought mine were hairy. My legs are half as hairy as yours and I wear shorts just about everyday. You could do what I do and get a hair clipper and trim them down with a #2 or even a #1 extension


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Like a few other posters have said, you could get an electric hair trimmer (I think they only cost about $20), and trim your legs with the 1/4 inch or 3/8 inch guard. That's what I do and I think it looks a lot better. You still have leg hair but it's not excessively long. 

It also helps if you get some sun. Your legs will tan and the hair will bleach a little and it will look quite a bit nicer.


----------



## deadkittens (Jan 19, 2010)

your legs are very hairy but luckily for you, guys are expected to have hairy legs. i wonder if somehow clipping the hair so its just a tiny bit shorter would help or make it look weird? seems like its longer than usual more then just too much hair.

either way if having hairy legs makes a man manly, then you are more manly than most i guess.. haha.. you shouldnt be embarrassed about your legs.. your a guy and your suppose to have hairy legs. if anyone notices and makes a comment just dont let it get to you because there is nothing wrong with your legs.


----------



## impossibru (May 14, 2013)

u a werewolf brah?


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

impossibru said:


> u a werewolf brah?


I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Just be glad you're not a girl. You should be fine, stop worrying about it. 
It's just genetic. I have seen many hairy men walk around half naked.


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

i got hairy legs to lol doesnt bother me dat much tho, its just legs lik its nothing serious xD


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

You're a guy. No one cares.


----------



## highlyhopeful (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing wrong with your legs, keeps them extra warm.


----------



## Werser007 (May 19, 2013)

dont bother shaving them, i wear shorts alot and have hairy legs like that too just not as dark. When people sitting next to me notice and make a comment I've always seen it as a compliment. We both end up laughing one way or another by the time the conversation is ending. Plus with hairy legs, we get this extra added warmth during the cold, its a blessing so just embrace it.


----------



## Levvie (May 19, 2013)

Just wanna thank everyone with the positive feedback they gave me


----------



## mclericp (Jan 7, 2013)

It is funny because normally asian guys dont have a lot of hair on their legs
I am asian and my hair is about half the length of yours. It is still A LOT in asian standard. People did give me the looks though when they see my leg. Never wore shorts since then. SIGH


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I have the exact same pants, similar leg hair and similar socks. It was like looking at a photo of myself for a few seconds. Imo its not a problem (I don't wear shorts anyway though)


----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

You are a guy so it's normal and expected to have more hair on your legs. I don't think anyone will care, so don't worry


----------



## Pidge11 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you have pretty normal legs to be honest  I think most girls would just be glad that your legs are hairier than their's so there's no need to worry


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Legs are fine, What you need to worry about though is when its on your back.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

Jig210 said:


> Legs are fine, What you need to worry about though is when its on your back.


I don't think most women care about men's hairy legs. There's a general consensus between my friends and I that hairy backs aren't sexy. Personally, I would prefer that a man wax his back.

But, if you're that concerned about how hairy your legs are, consider this. A lot of athletes (swimmers and bicyclists) will shave or wax their legs or body. Bicyclists do it in case they get into serious wrecks. It safes time for the medical attention they would need. The bonus is that they don't have to deal with the pain of hair being ripped off with any tape being removed.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

They're a fair bit hairier than mine, I have to say.. :b
But it's far far better than having little girly legs :yes
Consider them a sign of your masculinity


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you hairy all over OP? I'm hairy too and it's like I have a rug on my chest and stomach! I had to get an EKG a few years ago and the assistant had to shave me in a few spots in order to attach the electrodes.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I had a flu shot a couple of years ago in my upper arm. When she gave me the shot she said that the bandage would probably not stick. Most of my body has pretty thick hair.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Lewie.

I think that your leg is quite hairy but not out of the ordinary., but I don't think it is anything to be worried about TBH....I don't think most people notice and even if they do , most people have tact not to make any comment.

I would not shave it off by the way, because you will be surprised how white and pale they would suddenly be, and TBH it is too much effort to warrant that.

If anything you may consider trimming and thinning it out a bit .

And I don't understand this need for guys everywhere to want to wear shorts all the time,. IMO they never look good on guys. I feel so self conscious about how I hate my body, I could never bring attention to it by exposing any part more than necessary in public.....I cant even wear a T shirt for god sake.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Levvie said:


> I'm a 17 year old, Male (I just made this weird user don't mind it)
> I haven't worn shorts in like 2 years outside of my house. Honestly kids at school would just be like holy sh**.
> I want peoples opinion on my legs I just feel insecure about them so I wear jeans all year round pretty much.


I thought I had hairy legs, but that takes it to the next level man. I still have hairy legs though and that's why I trim them, yes, you don't have to shave, just buy this Philips Norelco bodygroom shaver, I have it, I use it, use number 1 on your legs

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Norel...TF8&qid=1369086180&sr=8-1&keywords=body+groom


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2013)

My legs are equally hairy and it doesn't really bother me at all. What does bother me is i have zero chest hair at all so i look strange when im naked


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm indian so I'm exceptionally hairy. If anyone made comments about my legs (I don't remember anyone doing so) I would say "I'm a man, I'm meant to have hairy legs. **** you, hairless girly-legged prick". Yeah, fun times with my friends!

I don't see what's wrong with it though, like I said, you're a man. That is good thing. You should celebrate this ****! Go outside and tell the world "I'M A MAN WITH HAIRY LEGS AND I DON'T GIVE A DAMN!" go and punch some random dude in the face and other manly stuff (beer/weights/staring at women etc)

The only comments I ever get about my legs is that they're 'womanly because they're really skinny' (girls be jelly). But that's only because I play football (....soccer) so they're quite toned. Also, what kind of women has hairy legs anyway? What a ****ty insult haha


----------



## rider882 (Jun 10, 2012)

Man I haven't got as hairy legs as yours but I haven't worn shorts out in public since I was at school (now 23) I'm so self conscious about my body but I went to the pool back in November I said **** it, no one even cared or made a comment so I'm gonna continue the way I am, u just gave me a confidence boost aswell coz I thought I had the hairiest legs, but man don't be ashamed just dont worry what others think!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

They really aren't that bad. You could trim them if it bothers you though, all you need is scissors and a steady hand..


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine are almost the same, people have made comments / jokes before in good spirit. It isn't anything that people will judge you for to be honest. So what you have hairy legs? it isn't a big deal and pretty much everyone out there will not care. For the ones that do... well I have no idea why I would love to ask them.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

70th post!

I made a post similar to this thread.

If you don't like your hairy legs, shave the hair off.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Your legs don't look that hairy to me. Men are supposed to have hair on their legs, aren't they!? I thought it was normal for guys to have a lot of hair on their legs? I don't think people really think that much of it!


----------



## Hairyblonde (Jun 19, 2018)

Don't even trip mate ur legs look hot af 
If ur looking for a boy or girl there will love u and ur legs as whole. 
Honestly tho don't trip u got some super attractive legs that nobody eles can obtain. 
But **** everyone cause goddam u probably a sexy beast. I'd take you out anyday.
Well Theres my 2 cents, from a bi individual


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Damn, I bet your legs won't get cold anytime. That's quite much hair, it looks good.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Why?*

Being a person with hairy legs myself, why did you feel the need to post a picture of your legs? What was supposed to be solved by you doing that?

Also, it doesn't matter what we think. People will always feel insecure about their body but you shouldn't. Some people are gonna like it, others aren't. That's just life.

Strangers on the internet and their opinions are going to differ just as it would if you were to go out with others.

You shouldn't feel ashamed for what you were born with. If anything, you should feel proud. You are unique. You are you. Live with it.

If others have a problem with something natural, then that's their problem, not yours. If you get teased for it, then don't let it get to you. People always try to find something to critique. The less attention you give it, the less of a "problem" it will be.


----------

